# 87' Stanza Interchangeable Parts with '88 Maxima?



## Neverevereven (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a 1987 Stanza sedan and a 1988 Maxima sedan. I am getting rid of the '88 maxima, but I want to know if there is any interchangeable parts between the two that i could salvage to put on my Stanza? Does anyone know? How would I find out?


----------

